# Moby Dick - Aston Martin Vantage - Hyundai Avante



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

(time to stir up some shit again )

Usual circumstances, I was trolling around the neighborhood while waiting for the missus to finish overtime work. Ok, so its the neighborhood where exotic cars roam  Anyways, a mean-sounding Aston Martin Vantage (beautifully designed car btw) roars up to me. A meaty growl, must have modded the exhaust. Punk kid driver of course - ffs Aston Martins are cars for proper gentlemen, not twenty-year olds. Anyways, it's very typical of displacement versus turbocharging, which has generally been the nature of all of these runs. I get behind on the launch, but move past when I've got full boost built up. Win, of course, the AM seemed about as quick as a Maserati Coupe.

Anyways, after that's done, I start heading towards the missus' office, when an old mid-90s Hyundai Avante (like this:








pulls up next to me, rip-roaring his engine. The car is absurd - it's lowered to about one inch ground clearance, purple neon everywhere, loads of stickers, a huge wing, and a giant tailpipe...about the size of a GT-R's :nervous: Good lord, I think to myself, but then I notice a couple things as I edge forward. He's got the world's biggest intercooler in front. And when he aggressively revs his engine and edges even with me again, I hear a blow off valve. Well I think, if he wants to go, I'll go. Light turns green, and then he basically pulls away from me. That's right. He pulled away and I caught up at the next light. And then he does it to me again, easily pulls away and I can't even begin to make up any ground until 4th gear. 

oy.

I later find out through my mechanic that that car is running over 3.5 bars of boost and the owner claims that the 1.5 liter engine is pulling over 700bhp at the crank. With the tin-can weight and low gearing of an econocar like that, it adds up - even if it's 400bhp I don't think I stand a chance until 120kph.

Anyways, fancy that - spanked by a Hyundai. It's not winning or losing, it's what makes it exciting and interesting that makes life good. And a surprise like that, was definitely interesting!!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

amusing and entertaining as always, captain!

I've yet to be 'challenged' here as I think most everybody knows the GTR badge and respects it. Best bit is if they do want to take you on, nothing P's them off more than not taking the bait!!! keep 'em guessing!:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

And now that I've found out all that the streets of Seoul have to offer, I'm looking forward to running on the drag strip a bit, but time attacks will be more of a focus. I just now need to find some guys interested in running on the track.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> It's not winning or losing


Yes it is. It's losing, and you lost. Loser.

lol. :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Take pictures on your phone next time  

I really have stopped believing you come across so many "super cars", I would LOVE to be proved wrong mate :nervous:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

pics or it didnt happen

haha

cant believe about the hyundai


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CSB said:


> cant believe about the hyundai


3.5+ BAR boost!!!!!!!!!!!!......I smell bullsh1t :chuckle:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You need to take some pictures Toby! 

Loser. nah, just kidding mate.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Does it really matter whether it's true, not to me it doesn't. It's reminiscent of the good old days when the Sunday Sport first started out with classic headlines like 'Space aliens ate my Buick'. It makes for a great read, keep going Toby I for one love your posts. :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

owned LOL


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Rotfl!!

Rob


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Toby, a FWD should not pull a faster 60ft then your GTR... Especially one with 700bhp!!! So, time to work on those drag launches...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

3.5 Bar indeed...thats a smigin over 50psi FFS!!!

Just had a look there on the net as I was always led to believe that a 3Bar MAP sensor was as big as they came...but NO...I see they do 4 bar sensors too!!!.

While I'm still sceptical about a 1.5L Hyundai engine running 3.5 Bar/700BHP I must say I'm impressed. Cant say I've seen much in the way of tuning goodies for said engine although it may be a home-grown effort. I remember a time where folks were only too keen to make their own stuff. I made some throttle bodies and an injection system for my 2nd RS2000 for fun and whats more..it actually worked well. 

Anyway, I thought your car was INVINCIBLE :chuckle:...spanked by a Hyundai...JEEZ!!! Find yourself a quiet spot with a tanto and do what needs to be done mate :chuckle:

TT


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm gonna look on Google Earth and see if I can see some of your tyre smoke... your always racing gotta be there somewhere... lol

PS Tarmac Terror - my mate Kev has a T16 just like your avatar....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Trev said:


> Take pictures on your phone next time
> 
> I really have stopped believing you come across so many "super cars", I would LOVE to be proved wrong mate :nervous:


I know it's hard to believe. The thing is though, all the wealth in Korea is concentrated in Seoul, and furthermore within the southeastern quadrant of the city, which means you need only cruise a certain area of boulevards and you'll see pretty much anything you can think of.

This was a couple days ago:
















The Ferrari behind the Hyundai time attack car is practically an afterthought.

not a supercar but definitely topical here:



































my car, and an everyday convertible...:nervous: 








me about to get my eyeballs sucked into my head, and a Gallardo.









my car, 959, GT2, R33










anyways, I guess I ought to take more pictures, maybe I should just wear a webcam on my head


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, seen a lot of them b4, sure you didn't just copy & paste ?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Trev said:


> 3.5+ BAR boost!!!!!!!!!!!!......I smell bullsh1t :chuckle:


yeah, some ridiculous numbers were thrown about concerning that car. So far as I'm concerned, 3.5 bars into a Hyundai engine would blow it to pieces, but they are cast iron blocks, the 10+ year old cars. But 700bhp out of 1.5 liters (that's NOT an F1 block, but a Hyundai!!), I don't buy that for a second.

all I can say though is that a (heavily!) neon-lighted ricemobile dusted me off the line. In theory I should have had the 60ft advantage with AWD, but maybe it's my street tires, maybe he's running drag radials? Stripped interior? Maybe his launch technique is pure pro (while I'm a confirmed amateur)?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Steve said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, seen a lot of them b4, sure you didn't just copy & paste ?


yep, just my old pic collection, but I did take all those pictures, they've all been posted up on here at some point or another though. The pair of 959s I just took though - rare enough to see one, let alone two side by side!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Aren't those 1.5L Hyundai engines originally from Honda, licensed to them?
I think it's a D15, 105HP N/A..

More then 350 horses when blown seems a bit much.. But who knows? 

Marc


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

blue34 said:


> PS Tarmac Terror - my mate Kev has a T16 just like your avatar....


NO WAY!!! he's not in Hampshire too is he??? :thumbsup: 

I had the lucky opportunity to sit in one way back when I worked for Peugeot. Awesome machines.
Seen some of the road car versions for sale on some websites from time to time for not too silly money (compared to stuff like RS200's which i've seen top £100k+).

TT


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I knew I had these somewhere - this is a 2 liter Hyundai, not sure what boost but my mechanic piloted the car to a 9.31 second 1/4 mile:


















but I want to see that Hyundai Avante again! I'm suspecting nitrous and slicks on the front...or maybe I just suck terribly 

And if old sleeper Hyundais are prowling the streets like this, all the more impetus for my idea of sticking twin Hayabusa engines into my '94 Scoupe, and then turbocharging each one!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

that merc is a true supercar, dtm racing style


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

:chuckle: :chuckle: just becuase ppl have boring experiances in their own cars, when other ppl post some interesting experiances they just put it down to bullshit?? 

hahaha enjoy ur posts, keep em comming!  I guess it comes down to crusing in the right places! when i was there, admittedly didnt see much modified cars, was just full of new audi's mercs and BMWs... and sports cars were also along those lines... SL500s etc... seemed like the ones that could afford were more image/brand biased more than anything... im JDM performace car biased, no better bang for buck i say!...

But yeah im suprised that hyundai 1.5 FWD took you off the line?! i would have thought it wud be bogged down with lag or just wheel spinning going no-where!?


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

Stachi said:


> Aren't those 1.5L Hyundai engines originally from Honda, licensed to them?
> I think it's a D15, 105HP N/A..
> 
> More then 350 horses when blown seems a bit much.. But who knows?


I would believe it if it was a honda. there is huge aftermarket support for those engines and i have seen several sohc D16s just in my area put down over 400whp.

but then again again, you never saw under the hood, so how do we even know there is hyundai power in there? it could have been easily swapped for something more "buildable"


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep thats what i was thinking... cos again you only heard it from someone else! who knows might have a worked 2.2L vtec or even a 4G63  probably cheaper to get to that power level too rather than using 1.5 engine that no one knows haha. Unless the owner wanted to prove a point what could be done with a lowly hyundai engine...


----------



## Michael V (Jul 12, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> but I want to see that Hyundai Avante again! I'm suspecting nitrous and slicks on the front...or maybe I just suck terribly


Something strange is going on... If he's running that large of a turbo on a 1.5L engine he should have massive lag to go with it. Plus the 4wd advantage of the GTR should have helped you at the start as well.

And on a separate note, how does his tranny hold together? Shouldn't running massive power thru a tranny designed for maybe 100hp blow it to pieces?

I must be the neon lights and wing.... I hear they're unbeatable. :chuckle: 

Keep coming with the stories (and pictures).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's why I wanna track down the car and take a look at the engine. The more I think about it, the more I think all those numbers are crap, and I just got dusted by someone running a huge nitrous setup...nitrous is very rarely used around here, I've never seen a car with a system installed.

I had a pretty decent but fairly casual launch I think, but it wasn't balls out drop the clutch at 7000rpm - I wasn't expecting to get toasted!


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

It's amazing what stuff can produce big power and run 10's. Have a look at this lot:

Performance, Tuning & Modified Show - European Pro Shootout


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> Yes it is. It's losing, and you lost. Loser.
> 
> lol. :chuckle:


no no no:

HE LOST AGAINST THE MOST CRAPPY CAR OF THE HYUNDAI MODEL RANGE. . .

LOSER . . . :chuckle: :chuckle: 


by the way captain, did you check your boost controler, maybe your car had negative boost:chuckle: . .and you were going backwards . . .:chuckle:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

You just need to go out to a few local cruises to understand you shouldn't underestimate what people have under the bonnet. Just the way I had to show 360 Modena what was under my bonnet, hehe :smokin: 

It'll be good to find out what's under the hood of that Hyundai though!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I've once seen a Opel Corsa with a turbo Calibra engine. It was pushing app. 450BHP and almost looked totally standard. It was quite a surprise for some contenders


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i think that a person being capable of admiting a "loss" even against a theoretically inferior car takes a lot of "humblety". pardon my english
in portugal if you started in a forum, people would probably make fun of you. its really idiotic.

nice hyunday
=)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

andreasgtr said:


> I've once seen a Opel Corsa with a turbo Calibra engine. It was pushing app. 450BHP and almost looked totally standard. It was quite a surprise for some contenders


yeh the c20let is pretty common on the vaux/opel tuning scene


----------

